# Does Shooting in Color then Converting to Black and White...



## Rekd (Jul 18, 2011)

...give different results than shooting in black and white?


----------



## ann (Jul 18, 2011)

IMHO, yes, you have more control and more options. Then of course you always have the color one just in case you change your mind.


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, you have much more control over the density and contrast in the final image by converting a color image to B&W with something like a Photoshop B&W adjustment layer, which has 6 color sliders you can manipluate.

Some edit by just using the Channel mixer, and there are a variety of other plug-ins and techniques.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

if you shot it in RAW, doesnt matter.  Only the preview on your LCD shows black and white.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> if you shot it in RAW, doesnt matter.  Only the preview on your LCD shows black and white.



PLUS the JPEG images shot in RAW + JPEG Mode come out as B&W images. If you tweak the in-camera settings to produce a good B&W image for the lighting consitions and the exposure at the scene, you will get some beautiful B&W image straight out of the camera. Canon has a beautiful in-camera FIlter Effects option, called Sepia,and it looks gorgeous, right out of the camera when used with the Yellow Filter Option enabled.

There is more to shooting GOOD B&W images than just shooting in full color, and reviewing in full color, and then automatically batch-converting full-color images to B&W in post; if you want to make GOOD BLACK AND WHITE images, you really,really ought to give lighting, exposing, and evaluating B&W LCD images in the field and studio an honest try. That is, if you have the requisite background to be able to evaluate line,shape, tone,and texture as design elements when seen in black and white. The absence of color means that really successful B&W images will be lighted "differently" than color images.


----------



## Rekd (Jul 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > if you shot it in RAW, doesnt matter.  Only the preview on your LCD shows black and white.
> ...




Thanks for the insights, sounds like lighting can be even more important in BW than in color...?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2011)

Lighting is crucial to good black and white photography.  Remember that a digital camera's sensor is an RGB device; all digital monochromes are simply software conversions.  If you want the best black and white, then shoot film!  *NO* digital conversion will ever beat Ilford Pan F processed in Ilfosol 3!


----------



## usayit (Jul 19, 2011)

In the old days, B&W photographers would use various filters (usually various red, green, yellow) to give a different look or to bring attention to a particular texture.   They spent even more time carefully considering how light impacts the image.   

Its no different today.... 


Also, how the software conversion is performed in post is also important for digital.   If you have lightroom, there are free presets (see link below) that contain B&W presets that should give you an idea.... (but not a complete picture)

Perfect Presets for Lightroom - onOne Software


----------



## Rekd (Jul 19, 2011)

The wife's got an old EOS750 and EOS500, mayhaps I'll grab a couple of new batteries and see if they still work... Thanks for the insights!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I would agree that lighting is more important in B&W than it is in color...

Without the colors there, all you really have to rely on for contrast and/or subject separation is light.


I shoot a lot of B&W (film), but I wouldn't call myself an expert.  I have shot enough though to know that good lighting is more important when working with B&W...  With color, you have the colors helping to add contrast...  With B&W, all you have is the light.


----------

